# Red line Torpedo barb (Indian Flasher Barb)!! Wow, awesome fish!



## Knight~Ryder

*I saw these at Big al's and I must say they are one of the best freshwater fish in my opinion, they get up to 6 inches and they were in a tank full of cardinals, and many other freshwater fish.

Their colours are *much* more vibrant than in that pic...so much so that I had to ask whether they were painted (they're not, by the way).*

--> http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Tateurndina_ocellicauda.php

--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puntius_denisonii

--> http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Puntius_denisonii.php



















Video of them eating cucumber! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH-fIRwj38c


----------



## Blue Cray

Yeah theyre nice but they cost more than discus to buy one youre looking at $30 to $50 each.


----------



## FishHead

I seen panda barbs at Petsmart, which I thought were pretty cool.. Those bars look great, but with that price tag, I would pass on them


----------



## Guest

Yep, they are beautiful, expensive, and get large. I'd love to have a school if I had the money and a big enough tank.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

JustOneMore20 said:


> Yep, they are beautiful, expensive, and get large. I'd love to have a school if I had the money and a big enough tank.


A 55g would not be big enough?


----------



## Guest

A 75g would be a better minimum. They get around 6 inches, are schooling fish, so you'd want to have atleast 6.....6 6" fish swimming around could be tight in a 13" wide tank.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Well, I'm not ready for that. Plus they are $50 here, and I don't want to spend that much on a fish to see it die within a week.


----------



## Clerk

Knight~Ryder said:


> Well, I'm not ready for that. Plus they are $50 here, and I don't want to spend that much on a fish to see it die within a week.


Generally if any fish dies within a week its usually our fault, unless the source is reeeeeally bad.


----------

